# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  CHUNKS DE MANGO KENT CONGELADO PARA EXPORTACIÓN / FROZEN MANGO CHUNKS

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Contamos con 4 contenedores de mango chunks congelados de 20 x 20 mm (100% variedad Kent), sin preservantes o aditivos. Garantía de calidad y seriedad. Adjunto ficha técnica en inglés.  *Precio FOB Paita: US$2.25 x KG* *Forma de Pago: 100% CAD*   *NAME: * Frozen Mango chunk 20 x20 mm *VARIETY*: 100% mango Kent. Without preservative and additives *PACKING: * Food grade blue polyethylene bags, carton boxes and blue tape *LABEL DETAILS*: product description, weight (10Kg or 13.62 Kg), country of origin, production date shelf life and storage recommendations. *DESCRIPTION OF THE PRODUCT*: this is a natural product made from the wholesome and well mature fruits of the species *Manguifera indica*, L Kent variety. Its processing includes selection, disinfecting, peeling, cutting into chunks, freezing until reaches -18°C of temperature in its thermal middle. The product keeps its natural fruits nutritional properties and allows several uses in food industry (juices, yogurts, ice creams, jams, bakery, etc.) and it also can be used for human direct consumption in desserts.   *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe  01.jpg 04.jpg 07.jpg 05.jpgTemas similares: BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. MANGO KENT, CALIDAD EXPORTACION Y PARA PROCESO Mango y Piña IQF de Ecuador (mango chunks and pineapple chunks) Requerimiento de Mango Kent de Exportación Camposol incrementará exportaciones de mango fresco y congelado

----------


## corporacion.padilla@gmail.com

buenas tardes, 
brinden el nombre  de la empresa que procesa 
gracias saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> buenas tardes, 
> brinden el nombre  de la empresa que procesa 
> gracias saludos

 Estimado, dime para qué necesitas el nombre de la empresa, porque así no más no te lo podría dar. 
Saludos

----------


## aphun

> Estimado, dime para qué necesitas el nombre de la empresa, porque así no más no te lo podría dar. 
> Saludos

 Es importante saber si la empresa que lo proceso cuenta con las certificaciones que los clientes en el exterior exigen (BRC).
Puede comprobarse si lo que ofrece esta acorde con la Ficha Tecnica (muestreo físico)?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

La planta cuenta con HACCP, BPM y está en proceso de obtener la BRC. 
El producto está en Piura, así que tendrían que recoger las muestras allá. Sería cuestión de coordinar, pero los 4 contenedores ya están siendo negociados con otro cliente, pero que necesita reempacar el producto, así que falta pasarle el costo del servicio para ver si finalmente cerramos el negocio con ellos. También enviarían a alguien a verificar la calidad del producto antes de reempacar, así que te informo esto por si acaso para no quedar mal. 
Si necesitas algo, me avisas para coordinarlo. 
Saludos

----------


## aphun

ok, gracias por la información, lo tomaremos en consideración.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, tenemos un saldo de exportación de 1,000 Kg. aproximadamente de los mango chunks que enviamos a Korea, que lo estamos ofreciendo como Bits and Pieces para mercado nacional. Adjuntamos foto del producto y ficha técnica.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe   CAM01033.jpg

----------


## Jimmy Camero

Estimado Sr. Cilloniz.  
Buenos Dias. Te saluda Jimmy Camero, Ing. Agronomo y Ejecutivo Comercial de la Certificadora Espanola ACERTA (www.acerta-cert.com), ya venimos trabajando desde el 2012 en Peru dando el mejor servicio a nuestros clientes. Vi en su mensaje que menciona que la planta donde procesa sus productos aun no cuenta con BRC, le comento que ACERTA brinda esta certificacion y demas de importancia tanto para campos de cutlivo como para procesamiento. 
Si desea mayor detalle de los servicios, escribame a comercial_peru@acerta-cert.com , mis telefonos 991897090 . 
Un abrazo.

----------


## FreshGoods

Hola Bruno,  
Tienes volumen para ofrecer. Tengo un programa para korea para suplir. 
El programa  consiste en 200 toneladas maximo , en cubos (diced), 15x15 20x20
Plazo de entrega de Enero a Marzo. 
Me confirmas si la empresa que mencionas puede hacerlo, para avanzar el tema 
Mi correo fresh-goods-eu@hotmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Sr. Cilloniz.  
> Buenos Dias. Te saluda Jimmy Camero, Ing. Agronomo y Ejecutivo Comercial de la Certificadora Espanola ACERTA (www.acerta-cert.com), ya venimos trabajando desde el 2012 en Peru dando el mejor servicio a nuestros clientes. Vi en su mensaje que menciona que la planta donde procesa sus productos aun no cuenta con BRC, le comento que ACERTA brinda esta certificacion y demas de importancia tanto para campos de cutlivo como para procesamiento. 
> Si desea mayor detalle de los servicios, escribame a comercial_peru@acerta-cert.com , mis telefonos 991897090 . 
> Un abrazo.

 Estimado Jimmy, te agradezco la información y la tendré en cuenta para cualquier oportunidad o interesado en la certificación. Si necesito alguna otra información te escribo o te llamo a tus datos de contacto. Estamos en contacto.   

> Hola Bruno,  
> Tienes volumen para ofrecer. Tengo un programa para korea para suplir. 
> El programa  consiste en 200 toneladas maximo , en cubos (diced), 15x15 20x20
> Plazo de entrega de Enero a Marzo. 
> Me confirmas si la empresa que mencionas puede hacerlo, para avanzar el tema 
> Mi correo fresh-goods-eu@hotmail.com

 Hola FreshGoods, yo también estoy buscando mango chunks para un cliente, porque no hay tanto mango como la campaña pasada y está medio complicado de conseguir este año. Si consigo y hay disponibilidad, te aviso para ver si te interesa. Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum, 
Nos gustaría contactar a productores o asociaciones de productores de mango kent -u otra variedad- orgánico certificado aquí en Perú, para realizar mango chunks IQF. En este momento tenemos un requerimiento de 48 TM, y nos gustaría poder iniciar conversaciones para ver la posibilidad de ofrecer mango chunks iqf y/o congelado con su materia prima. 
De igual manera, si hubiera alguna empresa exportadora con oferta disponible de mango chunks orgánicos, por favor enviar su ficha técnica, fotos del producto, precios y condiciones de pago a mis datos de contacto por favor, para confirmarles si el cliente estaría interesado en la propuesta.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, contamos con oferta de descarte de mango kent convencional para hacer chunks de mango congelado o IQF. Mango de Sullana, Motupe y Casma.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## susy merino

*Estimado Sr. Cilloniz
Buenos días
Desearía saber con cuanta producción de mango kent cuenta, requerimos 1TN para exportación y cual seria el envase.*  
Gracias.

----------


## joel rangel

Buenos dias puedo conseguir el volumen q ocupan de mango  kent congelado con todas las certificaciones para exportalos estamos en mexico por si les interesa

----------

